# Beim Laden einer Seite "hakt" animiertes Bild



## Kai-Behncke (14. November 2009)

Liebe Leute,

ich habe eine recht ladeintensive Seite erstellt.

Während die Seite lädt erscheint dort ein animiertes gif-Bild:

http://www.osnago.de/behncke/mf/client/examples/map/loading.gif

Das Problem: Während die Seite lädt (versch. Javascript-Bilbiotheken werden eingebunden, CSS etc.)
"hakt" die Grafik, teilweise bewegt sich dort 1 Sekunde lang garnichts.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

Danke und viele Grüße, Kai


----------

